

14 Year Old Call of Duty Hacker Hired by Microsoft - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/05/27/14-year-old-call-of-duty-hacker-hired-by-microsoft/

======
patio11
A friend of mine from high school bragged that he achieved some measure of
infamy in middle school by hacking Diablo in such a manner that it was
possible to duplicate items. He then claimed Blizzard offered him an
internship -- again, in high school -- for showing them how he did it. I knew
about the incident (oh, the wages of a misspent youth -- Diablo, not hacking),
but always figured he was embellishing most of it.

Some years later, sure enough, guess who was in the Diablo II credits.

------
citricsquid
Maybe it's a double bluff thing, like when Valve caught the Half Life leaker:
[http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-02-21-the-boy-who-
sto...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-02-21-the-boy-who-stole-half-
life-2-article)

~~~
yurisagalov
I actually thought this article was significantly better than the parent
article, and is definitely worth a read.

------
estel
I don't see anything in that statement equivalent to "hired". Is there another
source that indicates this?

~~~
Gunther
I agree, it sounds as though they are "reeducating" him into a white hat and
not necessarily hiring him on as a employee. It would surprise me if they
actually hired him right now because he had set up a phishing scam. It is good
though that they are working with him vs throwing the book at him especially
for one so young.

------
iam
Hired a phisher? Thought they were hiring someone who was making wallhacks or
aimbots or anything like that. That would've made much more sense. Put a guy
like that into security!

------
jackolas
I'm not surprised this has happened but I wouldn't expect this from Microsoft
nor with a person who has defrauded others after hacking a system.

------
rzitex
Huh, I should be happy for Microsoft hiring a practiced phisher. Sounds like a
good advancement for them.

